# 510 software update ?



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I seem to remember watching Charlie recently and heard there would be an update coming for the 510's ?


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope so... Our 510 EPG time is off by one hour, so the recordings are all messed up. Called E* and they say the engineers are working on it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd. Is everything an hour off including the clock? In other words ... does your receiver act like it is in the Central Time zone with the prime time running 7pm to 10pm and the clock an hour behind or are the programs an hour off and the clock correct for the Eastern Time zone?


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> Odd. Is everything an hour off including the clock? In other words ... does your receiver act like it is in the Central Time zone with the prime time running 7pm to 10pm and the clock an hour behind or are the programs an hour off and the clock correct for the Eastern Time zone?


The EPG and the clock on the display agree that it is One Hour Ahead--more like Atlantic Time. But the programming is actually Eastern Time. The tech CSR said he completed a form, "uncommon trend?," or something like that and said that it was a known problem. I have been aware of it for a couple of weeks, but it's in my son's room and he says it has been a month or so.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

It would seem that if this were a known problem, then it would not be an uncommon trend.

Thankfully, I have not seen this on my 510.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

JmC said:


> It would seem that if this were a known problem, then it would not be an uncommon trend.
> 
> Thankfully, I have not seen this on my 510.


Perhaps it is known but not common since your 510 is not afflicted  . May have something to do with my time zone. Maybe the programmer inadvertantly added two hours to Central time to come up with Eastern time ...or he was thinking about going on a cruise or forgot when daylight savings time begins and ends. I really don't remember now what the form was called...but he asked a lot of questions about the sw version and bootstrap number, etc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The EPG data is the same regardless of time zone. There is some flag that they send to the receiver to tell it what offset to use for display. Perhaps it is as simple as having your receiver set to GMT -4 when it should be set to GMT -5.

I'm hoping they get it right for Indiana next month when we start to observe Eastern Daylight Time in the eastern time zone (for the first time ever). I already have my call planned for April 2nd.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'm hoping they get it right for Indiana next month when we start to observe Eastern Daylight Time in the eastern time zone (for the first time ever). I already have my call planned for April 2nd.


Welcome to our Time Warp! :lol:

I haven't played around with the 510...are there any User tricks that might pull my guide out of the future?


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

The guide and user interface is what I was hoping is in the upgrade. After using the 942 interface the 510 is very stale. It must have been April since it has happened yet. I have it dvr'd on my 942 but can't get to it until some other issues are addressed. Wait and see? I guess.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

It was the tech forum broadcast on 2/13/06 with Mark Jackson (pres e* tech) & Dan Minnick (vp software engineering)
"Upgrade the 510 to name based recording instead of time based" which hopefully will include the entire user interface upgraded? 

"Later this spring" So there was no date mentioned.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

ken310 said:


> My 942 is back on and watched the show I spoke of earlier that referenced the 510 upgrade.
> 
> It was the tech forum broadcast on 2/13/06 with Mark Jackson (pres e* tech) & Dan Minnick (vp software engineering)
> "Upgrade the 510 to name based recording instead of time based" which hopefully will include the entire user interface upgraded?
> ...


Thanks for the info! Neither Name based nor Time based will work for me until the EPG clock is fixed...but eventually :sure: .


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sure sounds like what James describes in post #7. Has Dish tried sending a "hit" to your receiver to correct the clock?


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Sure sounds like what James describes in post #7. Has Dish tried sending a "hit" to your receiver to correct the clock?


I didn't realize they had a "hit" to send me... The tech told me she couldn't do anything to fix it at this time. Maybe I should try calling back to see if another tech has another take on the situation.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd certainly give it a try. I spoke to 4 different (actually more) advanced techs about my 942 and was offered 4 different solutions. One of my of solutions THEY offered back with one of my 510's was get the insurance (5 or $6) in one dept switch to another to get it RA'd. At the time it didn't seem quite right but this was their solution not mine so who am I to judge. It's their company, I've always been treated very well by E* (until the 942) and told it was partly because I'd be with them for so long? Good luck.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

ken310 said:


> I'd certainly give it a try. I spoke to 4 different (actually more) advanced techs about my 942 and was offered 4 different solutions. One of my of solutions THEY offered back with one of my 510's was get the insurance (5 or $6) in one dept switch to another to get it RA'd. At the time it didn't seem quite right but this was their solution not mine so who am I to judge. It's their company, I've always been treated very well by E* (until the 942) and told it was partly because I'd be with them for so long? Good luck.


Just called E* and after attempts to send signal to 510 to reset the time, he just decided to RA the unit. Funny thing, he told me since I had the warranty there would be no shipping charges. I didn't see why I would have any charges anyway since their software updates are what caused the problem on the leased receiver.


----------



## RoyD (Jul 27, 2002)

Freckles said:


> Just called E* and after attempts to send signal to 510 to reset the time, he just decided to RA the unit. Funny thing, he told me since I had the warranty there would be no shipping charges. I didn't see why I would have any charges anyway since their software updates are what caused the problem on the leased receiver.


I had the time zone problem 
Then I remembered I moved to get locals 
right time for locals i was geting glad I didn't call


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

RA'd receiver and activated the replacement unit. Tech Support was very helpful. He did say I was "lucky" to get the receiver replaced since they aren't replacing them for this problem (EPG/Clock is off one hour). No point in having a DVR receiver if you can't set it to record anything, though, since this is in a room where only recorded programming is viewed. 

He said the reason these receivers weren't being exchanged is because the EPG software problem could occur again on the replacement unit. :eek2: I hope not!


----------

